# Test iPod touch



## Vladimok (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Que pensez-vous de ce test, notamment le fait que l'écran soit jaunâtre ?

http://www.macworld.fr/article/test-ipod-touch-2g/3071/

Merci


----------



## steveaustin (27 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement , j'ai acheté un touch et je le trouve superbe ; concernant l'écran , je ne le trouve pas jaunâtre du tout , mais je n'ai jamais vu le 1er avant !


----------



## nicolasf (28 Septembre 2008)

Il s'agit en fait d'un choix d'Apple depuis les iPhone 3G : les écrans des iPhones et iPod Touch de première génération tendaient plus vers le bleu, avec les nouvelles versions, Apple les a corrigé ce qui donne l'impression de jaunâtre. Mais c'est une question de point de vue : certains trouvent les anciens blancs et les nouveaux jaunes, d'autres trouvent les anciens bleus et les nouveaux blancs...

En tout cas, c'est un réglage logiciel et pas un problème de qualité d'écran d'après les différents tests que j'avais pu lire.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (28 Septembre 2008)

D'ailleurs en parlant de test du Touch, quand est ce que MacGénération sort le sien?


----------

